# Obsidian 650D



## Semih91 (24. August 2011)

Hallo Corsair,
ich habe vor mir das oben genannte Case zu holen, habe aber gehört, dass da keine Montagematerial dabei sei, stimmt das?
Und wie sieht es mit einem neuen Modell dieser Serie aus? Ist etwas Neues geplant bzw. geplant ist es bestimmt, wisst ihr, wann es erscheinen wird?

MfG
Semih91


----------



## Bluebeard (24. August 2011)

Was verstehst Du unter Montagematerial? Unser Case hat grundsätzlich Schrauben, Kabelbinder etc. in der Lieferung beigelegt!


----------



## Semih91 (24. August 2011)

Ich verstehe darunter die Schrauben, evtl. Mainboardhalter, etc. In einem Review hab ich das so gelesen, vllt hab ich auch falsch gelesen, aber ich wollte nichtsdestotrotz nachfragen


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Also das Basis Montagematerial (Mainboard Absatandshalter, Schrauben, etc. ist alles dabei) !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

Ich habe diesen Tower, da fehlt nix und die Abstandshalter vom Board sind halt schon eingeschraubt. 
Mal eine Frage nebenher, gibt es einen Adapter für USB 3.0 um die Anschlüße intern zu nutzen oder vielleicht sogar eine Platine zum tauschen?


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Derzeit nein, die neuen Tower wie das 400R & 500R sind bereits mit internem USB 3.0 Connector ausgestattet ob und wie es das für die bisherigen tower geben wird ist unklar - es gibt aber solche Adapter im gut sortierten Einzelhandel zu finden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

Schade, wäre schön gewesen wenn man dadurch die freie Wahl hätte. Wären die Kabel vom Frontpanel der 400 / 500 Reihe kompatibel mit dem des 650D. Falls ja würde es mich interessieren ob man die Kabel separat bekäme und zu welchem Preis


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Nein, habe ich selber mal getestet die passen von den Abständen nicht in das FP der 650D Reihe!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

Schade, wäre dann ja auch zu einfach gewesen. Also muß ich mich jetzt zwischen Cholera oder Pest entscheiden. 

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Naja der Adapter bei Case King ist nicht all zu teuer - momentan ist es halt noch so das ein großteil der im Umlauf befindlichen Boards nur den Heck USB 3.0 haben daher war es eine passable Lösung - mal sehen ob es noch eine weitere FP Version geben wird, kann leider dazu noch keine Infos sagen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

OK ich werde auf eine Antwort warten


----------

